# Need Advice Rich Dont Tip



## upskid66 (May 9, 2018)

So I need some advice. I got a delivery the other day to a muti million dollar home. I get that some people dont tip, say they forgot, cheap, etc. But I get to the door, hand him his food and I say to him "Beautiful House" he replies "Yea" then proceeds to close the door. I'm sure he gets this all the time. But to be so rude and give no tip I decide to find his Facebook, i know the value of his house, his adress. He post pictures of his new Bentley, with porn star looking chicks. I want to know if I should expose this guy or not? Should I post something to his Facebook? Should I give out the name? I've made many deliveries, but never have I ever hated a customer so much. Thank you for any advice


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

You sound creepy and like a stalker. The dude probably got that vibe from you when you said nice house. Now you're doxxing him?

Let it go and get a grip


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

You know what to do the to the next delivery to his house, right?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Chalk it up as a loss and keep it moving.


----------



## upskid66 (May 9, 2018)

Carblar said:


> You sound creepy and like a stalker. The dude probably got that vibe from you when you said nice house. Now you're doxxing him?
> 
> Let it go and get a grip


I've never looked someone up like that before. People tend to like me on my rating. It was the most amazing house I've ever been too. So I just ended up saying it. And I said it quick. Was not trying to stick around


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

upskid66 said:


> I've never looked someone up like that before. People tend to like me on my rating. It was the most amazing house I've ever been too. So I just ended up saying it. And I said it quick. Was not trying to stick around


Well you're stalking him now and considering further action. Just let it go


----------



## upskid66 (May 9, 2018)

Carblar said:


> Well you're stalking him now and considering further action. Just let it go





Carblar said:


> Well you're stalking him now and considering further action. Just let it go


Haha I'll try too. I just made this account just to ask this question


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Let it go for now. 

However, if you’re ever lucky enough to go back, give the man a taste of your baby maker.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

uber is a hobby. let it go or maybe find a new hobby



upskid66 said:


> So I need some advice. I got a delivery the other day to a muti million dollar home. I get that some people dont tip, say they forgot, cheap, etc. But I get to the door, hand him his food and I say to him "Beautiful House" he replies "Yea" then proceeds to close the door. I'm sure he gets this all the time. But to be so rude and give no tip I decide to find his Facebook, i know the value of his house, his adress. He post pictures of his new Bentley, with porn star looking chicks. I want to know if I should expose this guy or not? Should I post something to his Facebook? Should I give out the name? I've made many deliveries, but never have I ever hated a customer so much. Thank you for any advice


----------



## upskid66 (May 9, 2018)

UberCheese said:


> uber is a hobby. let it go or maybe find a new hobby


Hahaha if your hobby is uber, you need a new hobby.



upskid66 said:


> So I need some advice. I got a delivery the other day to a muti million dollar home. I get that some people dont tip, say they forgot, cheap, etc. But I get to the door, hand him his food and I say to him "Beautiful House" he replies "Yea" then proceeds to close the door. I'm sure he gets this all the time. But to be so rude and give no tip I decide to find his Facebook, i know the value of his house, his adress. He post pictures of his new Bentley, with porn star looking chicks. I want to know if I should expose this guy or not? Should I post something to his Facebook? Should I give out the name? I've made many deliveries, but never have I ever hated a customer so much. Thank you for any advice


I'm realizing it's not the right thing to do. I'd still like to hear anyone's thoughts. If you were to see this guys Facebook, I think most would understand my frustration. But I came here for a reason, to ask the question. Thank you for the response and any to come!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Talk about a contradiction. You an Ubereats delivery person and him, ultra rich, beautiful house screwing pornstars and probably Instagram models. Just saying. I think I would take stock of my life after that meeting. AND the guy treats you like shit on top of it? Just for the laughs....what did you make on that trip? $8?


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

That's my take on it. Do something else. He was just being honest. he thinks very little of you and gave you no thought after the door was firmly affixed on your face.



kdyrpr said:


> Talk about a contradiction. You an Ubereats delivery person and him, ultra rich, beautiful house screwing pornstars and probably Instagram models. Just saying. I think I would take stock of my life after that meeting. AND the guy treats you like shit on top of it? Just for the laughs....what did you make on that trip? $8?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

A tip, although appreciated, is not a requirement in order for the customer to receive services from you. I agree with everyone and to keep it moving. The only thing you're entitled to is what Uber pays you to make the delivery.

Next time, if you don't give a f*&k about your rating, get creative in your route techniques.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

upskid66 said:


> So I need some advice. I got a delivery the other day to a muti million dollar home. I get that some people dont tip, say they forgot, cheap, etc. But I get to the door, hand him his food and I say to him "Beautiful House" he replies "Yea" then proceeds to close the door. I'm sure he gets this all the time. But to be so rude and give no tip I decide to find his Facebook, i know the value of his house, his adress. He post pictures of his new Bentley, with porn star looking chicks. I want to know if I should expose this guy or not? Should I post something to his Facebook? Should I give out the name? I've made many deliveries, but never have I ever hated a customer so much. Thank you for any advice


Do it, NOW!!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

upskid66 said:


> So I need some advice. I got a delivery the other day to a muti million dollar home. I get that some people dont tip, say they forgot, cheap, etc. But I get to the door, hand him his food and I say to him "Beautiful House" he replies "Yea" then proceeds to close the door. I'm sure he gets this all the time. But to be so rude and give no tip I decide to find his Facebook, i know the value of his house, his adress. He post pictures of his new Bentley, with porn star looking chicks. I want to know if I should expose this guy or not? Should I post something to his Facebook? Should I give out the name? I've made many deliveries, but never have I ever hated a customer so much. Thank you for any advice


Don't do it on here
..4 chan is a nice place to start....


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I say shame the ****er everywhere possible on social media (make sure you hide your identity VERY WELL) and go smear shit all over his stupid car. Put a banana or potato in the exhaust pipe. Pour superglue in the car window area. 

MAKE HIM WISH HE WAS NEVER BORN!


----------



## Macaque (May 22, 2018)

For the poll, is it yes for- Yes, they dont tip? Or No for -No, they dont tip.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Marco Rubio said:


> "Americans have never been a people to drive through a nice neighborhood and say, 'Oh, I hate the people that live in these nice houses.' Americans have been a people that drive through a nice neighborhood and say, 'Congratulations on your nice house. Guess what? We will be joining you soon.'




I would recommend watching the films _Cape Fear_ and _The Talented Mr. Ripley_. What you do after that is up to you, friend.

He probably orders food often. Make a fake flyer for his mailbox that congratulates him on being such a great Uber Eats customer, especially tipper, and to call for a free voucher: 1-800-eat-s***. Or just stop doing Uber Eats. There are many better food delivery options out there, especially in Vegas I suspect.


----------



## SweetwaterJPA (Sep 20, 2017)

upskid66 said:


> So I need some advice. I got a But to be so rude and give no tip I decide to find his Facebook, i know the value of his house, his adress. He post pictures of his new Bentley, with porn star looking chicks. I want to know if I should expose this guy or not? Should I post something to his Facebook? Should I give out the name? I've made many deliveries, but never have I ever hated a customer so much. Thank you for any advice


There are nice folks and jerks. The fact that he was rich doesn't mean a thing. There are plenty of poor folks that are jerks as well.

You sir are just envious. Let it go...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Would you be interested in purchasing a Colony of Carpenter Ants?

To be released to landscaping adjoining his nice home ?

From one Nature Lover to another . . .

Then you can post posing as one of his " Hot Dates".

Demanding repayment for your S.T.D. Treatments . . .

That would look nice . . .


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Since you know his address from the deliveries...

No, seriously, just let it go. It might be that he disagrees with tipping culture. More likely he doesn't care about you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The envy is strong with this one...



MoreTips said:


> You know what to do the to the next delivery to his house, right?


Sad that we live in a society that even though you were paid what you agreed to get paid to perform a service, you would do something disgusting to someones food just because they didnt want to pay you more then they were obligated to.

If You believe you deserve more for the service, then dont perform said service unless you are being paid accordingly by the entity that agreed to pay you for the service .


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The envy is strong with this one...
> 
> Sad that we live in a society that even though you were paid what you agreed to get paid to perform a service, you would do something disgusting to someones food just because they didnt want to pay you more then they were obligated to.
> 
> If You believe you deserve more for the service, then dont perform said service unless you are being paid accordingly by the entity that agreed to pay you for the service .


When someone delivers food to your house you tip them. That is the normal thing to do in this country and if you are to cheap to do it then you should go get it yourself or make your own food. I have no remorse for cheap skates that take advantage of those less fortunate then them. Whatever they get in return for their actions can just be summed up to Karma.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> When someone delivers food to your house you tip them. That is the normal thing to do in this country and if you are to cheap to do it then you should go get it yourself or make your own food. I have no remorse for cheap skates that take advantage of those less fortunate then them. Whatever they get in return for their actions can just be summed up to Karma.


Why is it a normal thing to do? How am i taking advantage of anyone? You agreed to perform a service for a fee. I agreed to pay what the business says i owe for the service. If the business or employee deserves more, then charge me more. Pizza delivery already makes minimum wage and pizza places have been charging delivery fees now. Why am I obgligated to pay even more?

Spitting in my food isnt karma, its being a disgusting human being. The person was told that whatever they ordered is $30, they are not obligated to pay more than $30. If the driver needs $5 more per delivery to make a living, its the businesses job to ensure that not mine.

For anyone to think that someone who would spit in someones food somehow has a morale high ground is god damn delusional .


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

You could write him a strongly worded letter about proper tipping etiquette.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

upskid66 said:


> So I need some advice. I got a delivery the other day to a muti million dollar home. I get that some people dont tip, say they forgot, cheap, etc. But I get to the door, hand him his food and I say to him "Beautiful House" he replies "Yea" then proceeds to close the door. I'm sure he gets this all the time. But to be so rude and give no tip I decide to find his Facebook, i know the value of his house, his adress. He post pictures of his new Bentley, with porn star looking chicks. I want to know if I should expose this guy or not? Should I post something to his Facebook? Should I give out the name? I've made many deliveries, but never have I ever hated a customer so much. Thank you for any advice


Here, follow these instructions:

1) Go to grocery store
2) go to aisle where carton of egg is located
3) take that carton to cash register
4) make purchase
5 ) drive back to million dollar house
6) pull eggs out of carton
7) here's the fun part.....throw eggs at house
8) bonus....if car is located outside house, throw remaining eggs at car paint. Eggs eat away at car paint. 
9) feel relief from the joy of getting mentally even.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

freddieman said:


> Here, follow these instructions:
> 
> 1) Go to grocery store
> 2) go to aisle where carton of egg is located
> ...


10) Deal with vandalism charges.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Here, follow these instructions:
> 
> 9) feel relief from the joy of getting mentally even.





Demon said:


> 10) Deal with vandalism charges.


Deal with mental issues


----------

